# New shotgun advice for returning ND hunter



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Moving back to ND after 19 years in California. I used to do a lot of goose hunting until I moved away in 1985.

Haven't hunted since all the new steel shot came in to waterfowl hunting, I used to shoot 870 with 3" shells, but from what I understand guys are shooting 3 1/2" now.

Need some advice on a new gun from all you experts out there.

Haven't done a lot of research yet, but figured I'd start here.... Is Remington still a good gun? Any other suggestions?

I'd like to stay with a pump rather than auto.

Thanks for your help.

Oh, BTW, I'm moving to Bismarck, how's the fall goose hunting in that area?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Remingtons are still excellent shotguns. If you want to stick with a pump, it is hard to go wrong with an 870. There are more expensive shotguns out there, but price doesn't always equate to being better. I know folks that have cycled thousands of rounds through their 870s without a hitch. I'd buy and 870, and take the extra money and invest it in decoys and other equipment.

If you want to shoot a pump, I'd stick with the 3" shells. I shoot 3" shells in a 12 gauge, and I kill geese just fine. Also, the 3 1/2" shells tend to beat you up unless you have a semiauto to absorb some of the recoil. If you want to go the semiauto route, I'd recommend the Remington 11-87. I've had one for years, and I love it.

If you want 3 1/2" shells solely for geese, I'd recommend looking for a 10 gauge instead. They are killer on honkers! Plus, I know guys who have problems getting 12 ga 3 1/2" shells to pattern decent. Maybe somebody who shoots 3 1/2" shells can comment on this.

I live in Bismarck, and the fall goose hunting is good if you can get access to property along the river.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, looking forward to getting back out to bag a few birds.

Any advice for a gun for a new hunter? My son will be 12 this fall and he wants to hunt too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

I've got a Winchester Super X2 that patterns 3 1/2" perfectly with a patternmaster choke. It's a pretty spendy setup but well worth it. Spend the extra time and find a gun that really fits you. It just so happened that this gun fit me well. I have a Beretta Extrema that's coming. They have adjustable rear stocks and spacers for the buttpad for lengthening the rear stock. This gun is totally worth it and fits like a dream!!


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

If you are looking for a shotgun for a new hunter, I'd advise going with a single-shot or double barrel, or maybe a youth 870 model. You'll likely need a youth model to fit a young hunter right. After the kid is comfortable and learns how to shoot and handle a shotgun, they can always trade up to something else.

I started with a Savage single shot 20 ga, and I absolutely loved it. This is more than adequate for pheasants or shooting ducks at close range over decoys. However, I have not seen steel shot in a 20 ga in anything larger than #2 shot. Again, this will work well for close ducks over decoys, but range will be limited. For young hunters, however, this isn't all bad.

My advice would be to make your way over to Marv's Hardware in Mandan after you move to Bismarck. They are good people, and they frequently have used shotguns at a good price.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks again guys. I'll be sure to check out Marvs when I get back there.

Any other places besides Scheels to look for guns, or are there more places like Marvs that have decent prices and selection?

Think I'm starting to get goose fever allready :lol:


----------

